# Giant MTB identification please.



## Jingo55 (3 mo ago)

I purchased this bike but don’t have any information on it. I know it is a giant by markings on the shock . Can someone tell me the model and approximate age? I was thinking of selling due to some physical issues.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't think that is a Giant, looks like a repainted wally world bike.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

It's NOT a Giant.

Value: $25


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

That ain't no Giant. But, this is ROADbikereview.com, and we don't know ugatz about MOUNTAIN BIKES. Now, if there was just a site that did? Gee, I wonder where somebody could go........???? What on earth could that site be called........


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

No Time Toulouse said:


> That ain't no Giant. But, this is ROADbikereview.com, and we don't know ugatz about MOUNTAIN BIKES. Now, if there was just a site that did? Gee, I wonder where somebody could go........???? What on earth could that site be called........


Come on...be kind to our friends over there. They don't deserve that thrust upon them!


----------



## tiguy325 (3 mo ago)

Jingo55 said:


> View attachment 485439
> I purchased this bike but don’t have any information on it. I know it is a giant by markings on the shock . Can someone tell me the model and approximate age? I was thinking of selling due to some physical issues.


 LOL I don't think the frame builders at Giant would have V brakes, and disc brake caliper mounts also.😆


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

tiguy325 said:


> LOL I don't think the frame builders at Giant would have V brakes, and disc brake caliper mounts also.😆


They absolutely would... and did. Not these days, but back when the transition from V to disc was happening, all the manufacturers did.

Even the top of the line RockShox Sid.


----------



## tiguy325 (3 mo ago)

tlg said:


> They absolutely would... and did. Not these days, but back when the transition from V to disc was happening, all the manufacturers did.
> 
> Even the top of the line RockShox Sid.


Yes ,I stand corrected. I actually had a SID SL, but it was red. I put one of those cool fork braces, thought to make it more rigid, on the upper screw mounts. It was mounted to my Moots YBB SL frame. One of my favorite old racing rigs. But my comment concerns the dual suspension design of the bike reflects more recent manufacturing ideas. Offering the choice of V or disc brakes for rear braking is a little strange to me.


----------

